# level with me.



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

My reno starts in august and i have some leveling to do. Plan a.-level in the spring and plant a annual bluegrass to give it time to settle. plan b-wait and do it at the time of the reno.tia.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Spring: Scalp + Level. Let existing grass grow out for the summer.

Glyphosate, scalp, glyphosate, level, seed in the fall.

That's what I would do.

Don't plant Poa Annua.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks sinclair- What type of grass seed should i use?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I'd just mow and level what you have now (no seeds) then gly around July ish then prep prep prep with seed down early August.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

What kind of leveling? Small uneven areas/low spots or will you be bringing in 6" of fill to fill a big hole. Also, is the leveling area on a slope and how much ground cover is already there?


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

I just have a few low spots and feathering along the driveway. My thinking is plant a cheap grass seed in those spots in May, let it set and get some roots, firm up, then gly it in August.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Be careful with any cheap seed you buy. The super cheap grass seeds of the world can contain all sorts of broadleaf and grassy weeds. You don't want to have to deal with an infestation of poa a or t that you'll have trouble getting rid of even with glyphosate.

Maybe see if you can get a small amount of better quality rye grass seeds if your going to do a spring seeding as rye will germinate quickly.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

If it is just a few low spots and no significant slope, I would just do what Sinclair and wardconnor suggested and no spring seeding. Let what is there grow through and I would add a light touch up level, if needed, right before seed down in August. No sense gambling with cheap grass seed like snowbob mentioned.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

iowa jim said:


> My reno starts in august and i have some leveling to do. Plan a.-level in the spring and plant a annual bluegrass to give it time to settle. plan b-wait and do it at the time of the reno.tia.


Couldn't read past the op. Annual bluegrass? Does it come with a free bag of dallisgrass seed and purple nutsedge tubers? Why would anyone plant that?


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

I am lucky to find my yard ,let alone know what to do to it. I will follow your advice about the leveling. Mr. Movingshrub i am new to all of this, but i am learning. I do not know what dallisgrass seed and purple nutsedge tubers are. If you would be so kind to send me some from your yard . I will try to get them planted.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

iowa jim said:


> I am lucky to find my yard ,let alone know what to do to it. I will follow your advice about the leveling. Mr. Movingshrub i am new to all of this, but i am learning. I do not know what dallisgrass seed and purple nutsedge tubers are. If you would be so kind to send me some from your yard . I will try to get them planted.


My understanding is that annual bluegrass is typically a very undesirable plant. I am sure the people here will give you wonderful advice to get you pointed in the right direction.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@iowa jim There is another option if there is a lot of leveling that is deep. You could rent a sod cutter. This way you could remove your lawn in the area you want to level. Level it but account for the sod thickness. Remember that with any leveling project, it will settle with time and you will be repeating it. Since you are planning for a reno, I would address the worst areas now (spring) and then final level in august after the kill.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> iowa jim said:
> 
> 
> > I am lucky to find my yard ,let alone know what to do to it. I will follow your advice about the leveling. Mr. Movingshrub i am new to all of this, but i am learning. I do not know what dallisgrass seed and purple nutsedge tubers are. If you would be so kind to send me some from your yard . I will try to get them planted.
> ...


Correct, annual bluegrass = POA annua. Go with plan B.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

I did not know annual bluegrass =POA annua. I will level this spring with no seed and only deep enough so grass will grow threw. at reno time will do final level with Mazama, Bewitched and midnight. Thanks guys:


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

^ if you haven't already, check out Pete1313 thread on his renovation and leveling work he did.


----------



## GrassFarmer (Sep 21, 2017)

This is the eazy way to level


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

zeus201: Yes i have read every word of Pete1313 reno . It has to be the gold medal of lawn renovations. I will be reading it again and again when i get ready for my reno.- Grassfarmer you want to loan that to me for my reno. I am very familiar with John Deere green as i used to paint a lot of the parts . I could paint the wheel weights with my eyes closed i did so many of them. Spent my last 5 years in the 7000 series transmission assembly. Retired after 31 years.


----------

